# Afrikaans: Food Talk



## ZeeMer

Looking to know how "Food Talk" is written in Africaans with reference to Food and Beverage industry


----------



## filoutjie

I think you could use "Kospraatjies".


----------



## ZeeMer

Thank you so much for the help! Would it be possible for you to detail what the word actually means in Africaans?


----------



## filoutjie

"kos" means "food".
"praat" means "to speak" or "to talk".
"praatjie" means a "talk, gossip, or chat", so "kospraatijies" would mean chatting about food. I don't know if it is the right word because I'm not quite sure what you mean by  "food talk".


----------



## ZeeMer

That's great. Thanks again for your help!


----------

